
Easily Adding WireGuard to Android ROMs - pferde
https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2017-November/002050.html
======
zx2c4
Oh, wow, I didn't expect anybody to post this to a high volume site. The
Android work is in some intense alpha-development state right now, but things
are coming along nicely. If anybody wants to contribute to the efforts, please
don't hesitate to get in touch -- team@wireguard.com.

If you don't know what WireGuard is, it's a next generation secure network
tunnel: [https://www.wireguard.com](https://www.wireguard.com) . The protocol
has been formally verified in the symbolic model and the original whitepaper
was published at NDSS this year:
[https://www.wireguard.com/papers/wireguard.pdf](https://www.wireguard.com/papers/wireguard.pdf)

I'm mailing out stickers to everybody who asks:
[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2017-May/001338....](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2017-May/001338.html)

~~~
pferde
Wireguard gets mentioned a lot in various threads around here, anytime topic
of VPNs comes up, and people are mostly looking forward to it. Hence I thought
it appropriate to submit this, as it is an interesting development.

Thanks for your great work on Wireguard so far, by the way. :)

